# How to test cat for UTI



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

How does a vet test for UTI? I am checking if UTI is or isn't the cause of BK's litter box avoidance (pee only). I honestly don't think it is... although I wish it were. Would be a lot easier to correct. 
I already have Feliway, diffuser and spray.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

The vet needs a urine sample. If the white blood cell count is high and there is bacteria present, then it is likely a UTI and the vet will prescribe an antibiotic, typically Baytril for 14 days. After completion of the treatment, you'll have to get another urine sample and tested.
Ritz just went through this. Let me know if you need more details


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

How do they obtain a urine sample? My appointment is tomorrow and I was not asked to do anything. Do they use a needle? I read they do.


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, they puncture the bladder with a needle, that's the only way to obtain a clean sample. 

But unless the cat is old it's unlikely to be a UTI, there are other reasons why bladder can get inflamed and peeing can hurt, usually crystals or idiopathic cystitis. If no crystals or bacteria are present but the bladder is inflamed, it's idiopathic and the only treatment is stress reduction and all wet food.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

How would we go about stress reduction? Feliway? I have that...... 
She is 4 years old. And I don't really think it's UTI, I do think it is stress, but I would feel foolish if I just assumed that and had this problem forever and she did in fact have a UTI.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Stress can cause a whole host of physical problems in animals and humans.
I obtained a urine sample by getting Ritz (female, two years old; rescue cat) to pee on non-absorbant type litter and then using a syringe to get the urine into a plastic jar. Not as hard as it sounds. Plastic seed beads from a craft store work well. Seed beads are very tiny beads, you can sew with them. Or, get special litter from your vet. That way you don't have to take your cat to the vet.
Ritz' first sympton was going in and out of the litter box, nine times in 90 minutes, usually after an initial bit of pooping/peeing. The symptom that got my and the vet's attention was blood on stool. Vet thought it was colitis or a GI distubance and prescribed Flagyl (liquid), which didn't help. Then the vet asked for a urine sample, and that's what pointed to a UTI (high level of white blood cells and bacteria). Ritz has been on Baytril for almost three weeks; last dose is tomorrow. No further "litter box dancing".
Around the time she first started showing symptons was when several repairmen were at my condo, over a seven day period. I rarely have strange people over to my condo so Ritz was freaked out. One of the most common causes of UTI is diet (dry food; with male cats, lots of fish) and stress. Ergo, I think that's what caused Ritz' GI/UTI.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

thank you, Ritzpg
So blood in the STOOL is a symptom? Never would have guess that. Not for a urinary issue. Or did I read that wrong? I am just taking her to the vet, she is due for annual shots and an exam anyways (actually overdue) so that will all be taken care of today at 5:15


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sooo, this is what happened.. and I should have known...

Bk gets very nervous and pees every time we go to the vet. Well if she pees.... guess who can't have a urine sample??? If I had been smart I wouldnt have given her a towel but I was doing my best to make her comfortable and used feliway, cat nip and treats for the first time... AND I completely covered her carrier with a towel so that she had no clue what was going on. But alas, she still peed. And he said he could not take a urine sample. 
So what happened was... he said it sounded like UTI so he treated it that way. He gave her an antibiotic shot and a vitamin C shot and sent me home with some pills that balance the PH of her urine. 
she decided to poop on the way home.... so she just got a bath and a serious hair cut near her rear. lol It is a chop job for sure but I did what I could. She has long fur back there and yeah... it's just a mess sometimes. I can see that giving her a UTI for sure. She just does not stay clean back there. So now she is almost shaved. I am sure she looks ridiculous but I am doing everything I can think of. 
I hope to God this was the answer for her. I am kenneling her at night for the next week while she recovers (assuming she ever had a UTI) to ensure there are no more accidents. 
What a mess.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

BK has her own bedroom now that the foster kittens have left. She cannot be trusted.. she is ruining our furniture. We already threw away our lazyboy couch and she is working on ruining the chair (peed on it 3x now). 
So she lives in the spare room now. Her own food, her own litter box etc. And as long we we do this..... I can't foster


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Did you take her to the vet and have her tested yet? Was it a UTI?


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

MowMow - Read the post before last.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

You seem to be having a bad time of it with her. Give it a few days for the antibiotics to kick in..hopefully you will see an improvement 

If it's behavioural, that can be sorted too but it's alot more difficult as you already know.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> thank you, Ritzpg
> So blood in the STOOL is a symptom? Never would have guess that. Not for a urinary issue. Or did I read that wrong? I am just taking her to the vet, she is due for annual shots and an exam anyways (actually overdue) so that will all be taken care of today at 5:15


No, it's not; but in my ignorance and description of what Ritz was doing, the vet initially diagnosed colitis because of blood on stool and not being able to poop much. On the 10th day of the antibiotic (Flagyl) Ritz again did the litter box dance (go in the litter box, squat, try to poop (pee?); repeat 10 times in 90 minutes). Vet suggested a change in diet. Didn't work. Same LBD pattern, every seven (minor episode) to major (three days later). Called vet again with a more precise description of what Ritz did. Vet said, well, maybe she has a UTI, and asked me to get a urine sample. That is what showed a UTI. (In retrospect, at the initial vet visit in mid June, I should have asked for a urine culture. Fecal was negative.)
Today was the last day of antibiotics. We'll see what happens in seven days.
UTI's respond well to antibiotics. Definitely get them to do a urine sample; and if your cat is male, get the urine test that would show what type of crystals are in her/his urine, if applicable. And, what type of bacteria.


----------



## neko13_3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My 4 year old cat had a UTI, so I wouldn't say they're uncommon in younger cats. From what I read, it seems almost common. They had to keep her overnight (free of charge) to get a urine sample. They used Lasix to make her produce urine, and put her on Clavamox.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

neko13_3 said:


> They had to keep her overnight (free of charge) to get a urine sample. They used Lasix to make her produce urine, and put her on Clavamox.


Interesting... I wonder if they would offer keeping her to get a sample. the only way I will ever get one is to do it myself. She has NEVER ONCE gone in the car and not peed. And I did everything I could think of aside from sedating her to prevent it this past time. 

And yes, I hate it, but I AM having a VERY hard time with her. I have done just about all i know of.... Feliway.. and now treating her for UTI. If this treatment isn't the answer.... I guess it's behavioral?  I don't want to develop a "dislike" for her, but I certainly am getting annoyed. I hope no one will judge that. I obviously love her.. I am trying. But I can't clean pee from furniture daily until it's trash. We simply are not that rich. This, for now, is the best solution. When she is in her own room... she pees in the box. She might just want to be an only cat. We do have many animals. But she has never lived alone. She always had at least 2 other cats. Yes, we have plenty more now... but I really just don't feel like that is what it is.  Not ruling it out though. I mean, if she is fine when she is alone... that may be the answer.


----------



## sophbett29 (Apr 15, 2007)

If she seems to be 'well behaved' in her alone space, maybe it is due to the other animals. You foster so thats a new cat/kitten/dog etc she has to adjust to, then lose, then again, then lose, maybe she truly is just not able to cope with the chaos?


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

sophbett29 said:


> If she seems to be 'well behaved' in her alone space, maybe it is due to the other animals. You foster so thats a new cat/kitten/dog etc she has to adjust to, then lose, then again, then lose, maybe she truly is just not able to cope with the chaos?



I guess so. She is in her room alone and appears happy. I have only fostered once tho.. and it started 1 month ago. She started this prior to ever fostering. I had to really think about when it started. It's been a good 2-3 months since she started. I had foster kittens for 4 weeks... ending last Thursday. 

I still hope it was a UTI and this will fix her. But I am honestly afraid to test that out by "seeing what happens" because if she does pee on that chair again...... it is trash  We already took the couch to the dump.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tried covering the chair? Suggest piece of plastic on the seat covered with an old towel or blanket. You may have to fasten it down with safety pins or something so it doesn't slid off. At least it would safe you having to clean it (just the old towel) and having to take it to the dump.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

other causes could include bladder stones, they can block the passing of urine more often when the cat is trying to use the box, full cat lays down on a chair or like and the stone shifts, cat has no choice the flood gaits are open.. we went through this with my tami cat when she was 2-3 years old.. ultrasound confirmed the stone, surgury was required to remove it.. is the litter box covered, some cats in the presense of other feel trapped using a covered box..


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

tghsmith said:


> is the litter box covered, some cats in the presense of other feel trapped using a covered box..


Yes but that is the only kind she has had the four years we have had her :-/ This is about a 2-3 month old problem. 
I thought she was peeing on the couch because the dog did it while she was in heat and couldnt control her bladder for anything. I thought the cat was trying to make the smell of the dog pee. But once the couch was toast... she moved on to the chair. I know it sounds materialistic but we are down to two recliners... if one goes.... it will just be 1 chair hahaha 
We can't afford new furniture. We are budgeting hardcore. 

But anyways. I think what I will do when I decide to let her out is to put towels in the chairs so even if she does go the towel soaks it up and not the fabric. I was going this before she went to the vet and started anti-biotics and it worked... she soaked the towel and not the chair. But I really want to solve the problem... not have pee soaked towels every day. It helps the chair... sure.. but not the cat... or my stress.


----------

